# موضوع مبسط عن العمل في البحر



## الجوارجى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

في البداية – سلامي للجميع

أكيد في كتير مننا نفسه يشتغل في البحر ، ولما بنيجى ندور على النت بندخل في دوامه ومش بنلاقى كل المعلومات الكاملة 

فالعمل في البحر مقسم إلى قسمين :


الملاحة
الهندسة
 
الملاحة
الملاحة البحرية : هي العمل على عميلة ابحار وملاحة السفينة ، والمحافظة على سلامة الركاب.
ومن طرق الالتحاق بالملاحة البحرية
البدء من بحار أو كما يسمى بحري أو البدء من ضابط ملاحة ثالث 
أولا : بحار – بحري ، وهو كالاتى :
التقديم في معهد تدريب المواني ببرنامج الدراسات الأساسية للبحارة (الجواز البحري) والتي تعقد بالمعهد ولمدة 16 أسبوعاً
متطلبات الالتحاق بالدورات
 المؤهلات الدراسية
 - بكالوريوس أو ليسانس.
 - ثانوية عامة علمي – أدبي
 - دبلومات بأنواعها.
 - الإعدادية.
 اجتياز الكشف الطبي.
 اجتياز اختبار القدرات.
 اجتياز كشف الهيئة.

المواد التي يتم تدريسها خلال الدورة للبحارة :
 ملاحة بحرية.
 فن البحر.
 خدمة بحرية.
 أشغال شحنة.
 أشغال الحبال.
 أشغال القوارب.
 بناء السفن.
 معلومات هندسية.
 لغة انجليزية.
 أشارة منظورة.
 تدريب عملي.


وبتدرس كمان الحتميات وهى :-
 السلامة شخصية.
 مكافحة الحرائق.
 إسعافات أولية.

يتم انعقاد الدورة مرتين بالعام
 دورة سبتمبر - دورة فبراير
ويبدأ التسجيل والتقدم لسحب الملفات وعمل الكشوفات قبل بدء الدورة بشهرين بمقر المعهد.


مميزات الدراسـة
 حصول الدارس علي جواز السفر البحري.
 حصوله علي الشهادات الحتمية أثناء فترة الدراسة.
 بعد أن يتجاوز الدارس مدة ثلاث سنوات خدمة بالبحر يحق له الالتحاق بدورة ضابط ثالث بالأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري بأبي قير ومن ثم يمكنه التدرج في شغل وظائف إلى أن يحصل على شهادة ربان أعالي البحار.
 الحصول على تدريب على الأنشطة البحرية المختلفة أثناء فترة الدراسة مثل التجديف والسباحة.


ثانيا البدء من ضابط ملاحة ثالث :
وهذا بالنسبة للحاصلين على مؤهل من المؤهلات الإدارية ( كلية تجارة – معهد فني تجارى ..... الخ ).
تقوم باستخراج جواز السفر البحري
 الأوراق المطلوبة :
 الموقف من التجنيد.
 المؤهل.
 البطاقة.
 عمل فيش وتشبيه وتكتب فيه موجة للتفتيش البحري
 عدد 12 صورة شخصية.
الذهاب إلى المينا باب 1 وعمل تصريح دخول من المكتبة الموجودة امام المينا ودا في حدود 5.50 جنية وتقولوا موجه إلى التفتيش البحري.
 دفع ثمن جواز السفر 20.00 جنية ، ويتم كتابة المهنة وتكون المهنة مساعد ضابط ادارى.
يتم البصم على ألاوراق – واخذ إيصال.
 يتم الذهاب لمستشفى رأس التين البحرية لأجراء الكشف الطبي ، ويتم الذهاب صباحا لأنهم بينتهوا من العمل الساعة 2 ظهرا ، ويتم دفع مبلغ 325.00 جنية تقريبا وأجراء الكشف الطبي .
 وبعد 20 يوم يتم الاتصال بالتفتيش البحري وسؤالهم اذا كنت نجحت في الكشف ولا لا (ناجح بإذن الله) وبعد ذلك يتم اخذ معاد استلام جواز السفر.
تقوم بالتقديم في معهد تدريب الموانئ (دورة حتمية).
الدخول لدورة ضابط ثالث بالأكاديمية البحرية. ودي بتكون مرتين في السنة (شهر 2) و (شهر 8).

بعد أن يجتاز الدارس الدورة التدريبية يحق له العمل بالبحر برتبة ضابط ملاحة ثالث ومن ثم يمكنه التدرج في شغل وظائف إلى أن يحصل على شهادة ربان أعالي البحار.
 ___________

الهندسة
الهندسة البحرية : هي العمل على سلامة السفينة والمعدات والالات .
وهذا الطريق يبدأ من ميكانيكي بحري :
التقديم في معهد تدريب المواني ببرنامج الدراسات الأساسية للميكانيكى البحرى (الجواز البحري) والتي تعقد بالمعهد ولمدة 16 أسبوعاً
متطلبات الالتحاق بالدورات
 المؤهلات الدراسية
 - بكالوريوس أو ليسانس.
 - ثانوية عامة علمي – أدبي
 - دبلومات بأنواعها.
 اجتياز الكشف الطبي.
 اجتياز اختبار القدرات.
 اجتياز كشف الهيئة.

المواد التي يتم تدريسها خلال الدورة للميكانيكى البحرى :
 بناء سفن.
 فن بحر مشترك.
 خدمة بحرية.
 هندسة كهربائية.
 لغة انجليزية.
 أجهزة قياس وتحكم آلي.
 تكنولوجيا الورش.
 محركات احتراق داخلي ديزل.
 آلات مساعدة معلومات هندسية.
 محركات بخارية.
 تدريب عملي على السفن.

وبتدرس كمان الحتميات وهى :-
 السلامة شخصية.
 مكافحة الحرائق.
 إسعافات أولية.

يتم انعقاد الدورة مرتين بالعام
 دورة سبتمبر - دورة فبراير
ويبدأ التسجيل والتقدم لسحب الملفات وعمل الكشوفات قبل بدء الدورة بشهرين بمقر المعهد.


مميزات الدراسـة
 حصول الدارس علي جواز السفر البحري.
 حصوله علي الشهادات الحتمية أثناء فترة الدراسة.
 بعد أن يتجاوز الدارس مدة ثلاث سنوات خدمة بالبحر يحق له الالتحاق بدورة مساعد مهندس ثالث او مهندس ثالث a بالأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري بأبي قير ومن ثم يمكنه التدرج في شغل وظائف إلى أن يحصل على شهادة كبير مهندسين.
 الحصول على تدريب على الأنشطة البحرية المختلفة أثناء فترة الدراسة مثل التجديف والسباحة.​


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على المعلومات القيمه هذه
*****************************************

ملحوظه عند المشاركه هنا فى هذا الموضوع لا يصح وضع اميلات او ارقام تليفونات نهائى .

وشكرا


----------



## ghannam_yusef (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على المعلومات دى و فعلا موضوع ممتاز جدا :75::75::75:.. و جزاك الله كل خير على تعاونك و تسهيل المعلومات لكن اتمنى انك توضح موضوع دورات المهندس البحرى إذاكان المتقدم حاصل على بكاليريوس هندسه بتخصصتها المختلفه و هل بيتطلب فترة تدريب ف الاول ولا لا ....اتمنى انك تقدر تضم الموضوع دا للمعلومات القيمه اللى موجوده و شكرا ...


----------



## sz52max (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الجوارجى قال:


> ثانيا البدء من ضابط ملاحة ثالث :
> وهذا بالنسبة للحاصلين على مؤهل من المؤهلات الإدارية ( كلية تجارة – معهد فني تجارى ..... الخ ).
> تقوم باستخراج جواز السفر البحري
> الأوراق المطلوبة :
> ...



اخي العزيز لك جزيل الشكل علي التوضيح 
أنا بالفعل باذن الله ناوي امشي في الجزء اللي انت متكلم فيه وانا محدده خصوصا ان انا مؤهل علي وحاصل علي بكالريوس علاقات صناعة وهو معادل لبكالريوس ادارة الاعمال وانشاء الله رايح الاسبوع ده اخلص اجراءات الباسبور 
كنت عايزك بس توضحلي بعض النقاط لو أمكن 
انا بعد ما اخلص الباسبور هاروح معهد تدريب المواني احد الدورات الحتمية كنت عايز اعرف المده بتعتها قد ايه وتكاليف الدورات الحتمية .
بعد ما اخلص الدورة الحتمية اروح اقدم في الاكاديمية البحرية علطول ولا استني لشهر فبراير 
ومده الدورة قد ايه بالظبط وتكالفتها لو امكن وهل في اماكن تانية بتدي الدورات دي في اسكندرية 

اكون شاكر ليك لو قدرت تجوبني علي الاسئلة دي .


----------



## الجوارجى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng-Maher
شكرا اخى الفاضل على المعلومات القيمه هذه

انا معملتش حاجة انا اللى متشكر ليك ولذوقك

ghannam_yusef
دورات المهندس البحرى إذاكان المتقدم حاصل على بكاليريوس هندسه بتخصصتها المختلفه و هل بيتطلب فترة تدريب ف الاول ولا لا 

الحقيقة مش متاكد - بس اللى اعرفة انك لازم تغيير مسارك للهندسة البحرية بداية من ميكانيكى بحرى ، وبتمشى على نفس الخطواط ، ولازم تشتغل علشان تقدر تاخد باقى الدورات

sz52max
انا بعد ما اخلص الباسبور هاروح معهد تدريب المواني احد الدورات الحتمية كنت عايز اعرف المده بتعتها قد ايه وتكاليف الدورات الحتمية .

بعد ماتخلص جواز السفر هتروح المعهد وتقدم في الدورات الحتمية واكيد ليهم مواعيد معينة - او لما يجمع عدد معين من الطلبة
مدة الدورة من اسبوعين ل 3 اسابيع
التكلفة - قريت فى احد المنتديات انها 750 جنية 
وممكن تتصل بالمعهد وتسأل - هات الرقم من الدليل - :82: لانه ممنوع نحط ارقام تليفونات

بعد ما اخلص الدورة الحتمية اروح اقدم في الاكاديمية البحرية علطول ولا استني لشهر فبراير 

هتخلص جواز السفر والحتميات وبعد كدة تستنى لشهر يناير لان التقديم فى الاكاديمية بيكون خلال شهر قبل بدء الدورة
على فكرة انت ممكن تاخد الحتميات بعد دورة ضابط ملاحة ثالث

ومده الدورة قد ايه بالظبط وتكالفتها لو امكن وهل في اماكن تانية بتدي الدورات دي في اسكندرية 

مدة الدورة وتكلفتها ياريت لو تتصل بالاكاديمية لانى لسة ماسالتش عليها. , ولو عرفت ياريت لو تقولنا
بالنسبة للاماكن التانية : مافيش غير الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحرى - ابو قير


----------



## ghannam_yusef (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*
ghannam_yusef
دورات المهندس البحرى إذاكان المتقدم حاصل على بكاليريوس هندسه بتخصصتها المختلفه و هل بيتطلب فترة تدريب ف الاول ولا لا 

الحقيقة مش متاكد - بس اللى اعرفة انك لازم تغيير مسارك للهندسة البحرية بداية من ميكانيكى بحرى ، وبتمشى على نفس الخطواط ، ولازم تشتغل علشان تقدر تاخد باقى الدورات

......................................................................
انا سألت اكتر من واحد واللى عرفتوا ان الحاصلين على بكاليريوس هندسه اول م بيروح يطلع باسبور بحرى بيتكتب فيه مساعد مهندس ... و بيبتدى من دورة مهندس ثالث (bart: B ) .. و بعد كدا بيكمل باقى الدورات بس مقدرتش اعرف هل خدمه البحر بتكون قبل الدوره ولا بعدها ..و تفاصيل الدراسه بتكون ازاى هل الإقامه بتكون ف الاكاديميه و لا فين .. و مقرتش اعرف اى معلومات عن مميزات الدوره او تخصصتها و معلومات عن الدراسه فحبيت اشارك ب اللى عرفتوا 
*


----------



## sz52max (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الجوارجى قال:


> eng-mahex
> انا بعد ما اخلص الباسبور هاروح معهد تدريب المواني احد الدورات الحتمية كنت عايز اعرف المده بتعتها قد ايه وتكاليف الدورات الحتمية .
> 
> بعد ماتخلص جواز السفر هتروح المعهد وتقدم في الدورات الحتمية واكيد ليهم مواعيد معينة - او لما يجمع عدد معين من الطلبة
> ...



للأسف اخي اناا تصلت بالاكاديمية وهما احبطوني جدا 
اولا قالي انت لازم تروح معهد المواني وتاخد الدورات الحتمية ودورات البحار بعد ما تطلع الباسبور وبعد 50 شهر في البحر تقدر تاخد دورة ضابط تالت وسعرها دلوقت 1500 دولار 

انت متأكد من انك ممكن تاخد دورة ضابط ثالث علي طول من غير 50 شهر خبرة البحر لانها مده كبيرة جدا 4 سنين كتير ياريت لو تقدر تتأكد من موضوع ضابط ثالث بحري بالنسبة للموهل العالي وخاصة الحاصل علي بكالوريوس ادارة صناعية من الجامعة العمالية


----------



## sz52max (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sz52max قال:


> للأسف اخي اناا تصلت بالاكاديمية وهما احبطوني جدا
> اولا قالي انت لازم تروح معهد المواني وتاخد الدورات الحتمية ودورات البحار بعد ما تطلع الباسبور وبعد 50 شهر في البحر تقدر تاخد دورة ضابط تالت وسعرها دلوقت 1500 دولار
> 
> انت متأكد من انك ممكن تاخد دورة ضابط ثالث علي طول من غير 50 شهر خبرة البحر لانها مده كبيرة جدا 4 سنين كتير ياريت لو تقدر تتأكد من موضوع ضابط ثالث بحري بالنسبة للموهل العالي وخاصة الحاصل علي بكالوريوس ادارة صناعية من الجامعة العمالية



للاسف العملية اتعقدت أكتر 
اتصلت النهارده بالاستاذ عصام في الاكاديمية عشان اتأكد منه 
قالي تعمل الباسبور مساعد ضابط ادارية وتاخد الحاتميات وتنزل البحر 60 شهر مش 50 يعني 5 سنين وبعد كده تجيلي وتقدر تقدم في الدورة


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يستطيع فني الطيران العمل في مجال السفن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا الاجابة


----------



## koko5632 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الملاحة والهندسة البحرية شغلهم متوفر ؟ انا مقدم هندسة مدنى فى الأكاديمية وبفكر احول
وهل صحيح شغل الملاحة شهرين فى البحر واسبوع اجازة


----------



## mohammed fathy (8 يناير 2012)

*التفتيش البحرى*

السلاموا عليكوا ورحنه الله وبركاته
ارجو الافاده .............. انا حاصل على معهد سياحه وفنادق شعبة مطبخ واريد ان اشتغل طباخ على مركب هل هذا متوفر ام لا وهل طريقة استخراج البسبور البحرى سهله ام لا ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed fathy (8 يناير 2012)

mohammed fathy قال:


> السلاموا عليكوا ورحنه الله وبركاته
> ارجو الافاده .............. انا حاصل على معهد سياحه وفنادق شعبة مطبخ واريد ان اشتغل طباخ على مركب هل هذا متوفر ام لا وهل طريقة استخراج البسبور البحرى سهله ام لا ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


برجاء الرد على الموضوع


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (16 يناير 2012)

[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]



[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​​

​​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى وتقديرى [/SIZE]


----------



## Abod diver (18 يناير 2012)

بجد الله ينور عليك ياباشا معلومات جميلة جدا


----------



## mody_4love (7 فبراير 2012)

طيب لو سمحت هو دلوقتي خريجي كليه الهندسه 
ومعاهم جوازات البحريه بيعتبروا 
كاديت ولا مهندس رابع


----------



## مصطفى السعيد سليم (8 أبريل 2012)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى استطيع عمل عمرات هل يمكن ان احصل على جواز سفر بحرى دون الدوخل الى الاكادمية البحريه


----------



## مصطفى السعيد سليم (8 أبريل 2012)

انا المهندس الذى يريد الجواز البحرى بدون الالتحاق بالاكادمية البحريه الرجو الرد على [email protected]


----------



## Bassoom2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل و لكم جزيل الشكر :77:

انا أول مرة أعرف إن الكورسات بتتاخد في معهد تدريب المواني :10:...انا ناس معارفي أخدوها في الأكاديمية في أبو قير :20:

بالنسبة لخريجي هندسة فهما بيدخلوا على كورس b علطول عشان يبقوا مهندس تالت...بس لازم خدمة بحر الأول 
بياخد الحتميات و يطلع بحر على إنه مهندس رابع (مساعد مهندس) و بعدها يروح ياخد كورس b عشان يبقى مهنس تالت :14:


----------



## Bassoom2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

mody_4love قال:


> طيب لو سمحت هو دلوقتي خريجي كليه الهندسه
> ومعاهم جوازات البحريه بيعتبروا
> كاديت ولا مهندس رابع


رسميا بيكون مهندس رابع....بس برضه حسب الشركات...فيه شركات لازم تبتدي فيها كاديت


----------



## khaled1126 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااا


----------

